# Interior Decor Advice (all suggestions encouraged)



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

This may seem a bit tedious but I need some advice on how to decorate a room. 

Here are photos of a room that requires its furniture to be re-positioned for various reasons. For one, the bed-board is completely obstructing the electric heating system on the base of the floor behind it, which is, as you may have already concluded, a serious fire hazard. Secondly, the corners are lost space because of the way the knight table doors open towards the bed. 

All around, I'd like to rearrange it to maximize space, while keeping in mind any doors that need free room to open and close, such as the bathroom and sliding mirror closet (which is blocked right now, as you can see from the photos below). 

The door with the black garment hanging from its doorknob is the entrance into the room.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Need a few pictures on the wall. Make them a little on the bigger size.

BG


----------

